# Slow time of year??



## kninegirl (Jun 29, 2012)

Hey I was just wondering if everyone else was super slow right now.. is it this time of year or what is going on?? 

We work for 2 nationals and 1 work is steady the other seems to have dropped down to 1 a week???


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

I work for 1 that is steady but the other has almost dried up.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

When I was trucking I had a very seasoned trucking veteran tell me that election years suck for freight. Presidential election years really suck. 
Seemed to hold true during the time I was trucking.

It has to do with the uncertainty of what party is going to be in power and how business friendly they appear to be as to how likely folks are to want and spend money on getting work done.

Couple that with the foreclosure slow down due to Dem pressure on the banks to not piss off potential Dem voters I think both things have some thing to do with the lack of work.


Me I do mostly local work now. 99.9%
Sure is nice. 
Right now I'm holding a $1700 check for payment on a project I have not even started.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

We have worked in REO/PP as a sideline for more than a decade. We knew three years ago when we were doubling our revenue every 30 days that this industry has a finite lifespan and that it would eventually go back to a trickle. No different from a gold rush. Good advise if you have a slow week would be to catch up on your errands Monday, then spend the rest of the week planning for another way to grow. It will continue to ebb and flow but the teet is drying up.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

kninegirl said:


> Hey I was just wondering if everyone else was super slow right now.. is it this time of year or what is going on??
> 
> We work for 2 nationals and 1 work is steady the other seems to have dropped down to 1 a week???


Hell I'd take that I don't get one a week here and I work for 5 nationals :
FAS 
DSI
LAMECO ( 3X rediculous pricing ) because they dont pay short of 150 days 
3 POINT
AIM Americas INFO (Idiot) MART

Local REALTORS

LAst property I rolled was 3 weeks ago 

like lenard skynard says "I gotta find a break in this action or I'm gonna loose my mind - don't ask me any no questions and I won't tell you no lies "


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> We have worked in REO/PP as a sideline for more than a decade. We knew three years ago when we were doubling our revenue every 30 days that this industry has a finite lifespan and that it would eventually go back to a trickle. No different from a gold rush. Good advise if you have a slow week would be to catch up on your errands Monday, then spend the rest of the week planning for another way to grow. It will continue to ebb and flow but the teet is drying up.


2015 is when the industry is projected to come back I was told at a conference


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

splinterpicker said:


> 2015 is when the industry is projected to come back I was told at a conference







Oh well, I'm over here enjoying life working for local customers. 


If there is ever a paying wage in the industry again I'm not against doing the work.
It was always an adventure and some thing new at each property.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Oh well, I'm over here enjoying life working for local customers.
> 
> 
> If there is ever a paying wage in the industry again I'm not against doing the work.
> It was always an adventure and some thing new at each property.


COPY THAT :thumbup:


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Oh well, I'm over here enjoying life working for local customers.
> 
> If there is ever a paying wage in the industry again I'm not against doing the work.
> It was always an adventure and some thing new at each property.


Aren't wages what employees get?


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> Aren't wages what employees get?


and time off ?? owners get headaches long hours and if fortunate a picture of their wife above the visor of the truck to remember what she looks like. And lets not forget the hot phone to L&I, State department of revenue and the quarterly reminders that we are really not self employed but an extension of the most corrupt government in the WORLD.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2012)

My business slowed down this week. My customers went on a vacation and I have to wait for them to start power washing and window cleaning. But when they all come back I will get busy again.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> Aren't wages what employees get?





Lets get all technical here.  :whistling



You know what I mean.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Lets get all technical here.  :whistling
> 
> 
> 
> You know what I mean.


My name is Friday 
Just the FACTS mam 
Just the FACTS


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Lets get all technical here.  :whistling
> 
> You know what I mean.


Know i don't. Please provide photos to support what you're saying. LOL. 

You still do work in Nebraska?


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm a high price ho.


Whats it pay?


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

BPWY said:


> I'm a high price ho.
> 
> Whats it pay?


I have a nephew at Peru state playing football. He could help you in off seasob


----------

